# New pics



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Boy do they grow up quick, just last year, I adopted Little Pumpkin. And Baby Oreo is no baby anymore!!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Little pumpkin and Oreo are fine lookin kitties! And they do grow fast!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

What such lovely cats you have! You should be proud of Little Pumpkin and Oreo! Your so lucky to have them


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Cuties!!!!  Do you have kitten pictures or you adopted them as adults?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I like the 3rd pic with Oreo holding the box, like saying "This box is MINE! Nobody touch it!"


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> Cuties!!!!  Do you have kitten pictures or you adopted them as adults?


I adopted Little Pumpkin at 7 months from a family who couldn't keep her because the lady was pregnant. Her loss, my gain!

This is the picture the lady sent me when Little Pumpkin was 6 weeks









This is Little Pumpkin when I brought her home at 7 months old









A few days later when she came out of hiding











Oreo was found on the streets. The vet estimated she was around8-9 months. She was so skinny!

Oreo's first night home. She had scatched up nose, fleas, and parasites . Also the vet found and removed a bb gun pellet from her leg (he did this when she got spayed), poor kitty!!!









A few weeks later, playing hide and go kitty!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

yingying said:


> I like the 3rd pic with Oreo holding the box, like saying "This box is MINE! Nobody touch it!"


Yep, Oreo takes full possession of all the boxes in the house. She is mad now cause the box was removed. However, there are plenty of smaller boxes she can have!!! She loves sleeping in her little box.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Gosh, what a big difference between when Little Pumpkin was 6 weeks old and then now. And when Oreo was first found by you. Poor little man.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, Little Pumpkin has changed drastically since she was a little kitten. Now she is 13 pounds!!! I cannot believe how big she got. She definitely needs to go on a diet. I believe she gets her exercise from running away from Oreo all the time so it must be that she is eating too much


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What beautiful kitties! :love2 I just love Little Pumpkin...she has such a lovely face and pretty paws. Oreo is just adorable...a pink nose on a black and white cat makes my heart melt.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> What beautiful kitties! :love2 I just love Little Pumpkin...she has such a lovely face and pretty paws. Oreo is just adorable...a pink nose on a black and white cat makes my heart melt.


Awww thanks, you made my cats blush! LOL


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What a wonderful kitty family.
I think being pregnant is a lousy excuse for getting rid of a cat, what did they think was going to happen? Kitty's going to steal Baby's breath!!
Well their loss was your gain.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, I agree. The pregnant lady did not want to be around cat litter. She also had a two year old daughter and didn't think she could handle a kitten and two children. I felt bad because the two year old had named the cat Pumpkin and that was her baby. The pregnant lady made sure that her daughter wasn't home when I came to pick Pumpkin up. A couple of days later, I emailed her to see how the daughter was taking the news that her kitten had been adopted. The lady said she told her daughter that Pumpkin's mommy came to pick her up. I still felt bad though.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...they are precious


----------



## aliciasndrs (Aug 2, 2011)

Little pumpkin is such a cutie! I love the orange cats! I have never owned one though.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

aliciasndrs said:


> Little pumpkin is such a cutie! I love the orange cats! I have never owned one though.


Thanks! I can't get enough of her. lol. I love to just watch her fall asleep and see how her head and paws shift so she can get comfy. Here are pics of her sleeping. She was about 8 months old here.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my!! Pumpkin is adorable!! She looks different from a kitten to now. ><


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Little Pumpkin is another big orange kitty, even though she's a girl! It bears out my theory that the orange kitties are just tall, long, big kitties. They're both just adorable. I didn't know about Oreo's story and that's so sad ... but a very happy ending that you got her.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

October said:


> Little Pumpkin is another big orange kitty, even though she's a girl! It bears out my theory that the orange kitties are just tall, long, big kitties. They're both just adorable. I didn't know about Oreo's story and that's so sad ... but a very happy ending that you got her.


Would 13 pounds on an orange cat be considered big? I'm cutting out her dry food and increasing her daily exercise to see if that makes any difference. 

When I brought her to the vet, he was surprised she was a female, the vet kept saying, Little Pumpkin is handsome, he is this and that"....lol When I told the vet to double check to confirm if Little Pumpkin is female, he then said that Little Pumpkin is special because most orange kitties are males. 

Oreo was found in the streets of New York City and brought to me by my boyfriend. She was a sick kitty, with fleas, parasites, and a bb gun pellet embedded in her leg. The vet removed it when she was spayed. I nursed Oreo back to health. Oreo is a long tall cat while Little Pumpkin is a pudgy thing. 

They are my babies and love them so much!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

This was when she was skinny! She weighed about 5-6 pounds


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Little Pumpkin is so beautiful! I absolutely love her white paws...they are just perfectly shaped (not sure if that makes me sound weird or not...lol), and they look so big! Is that just how the pictures turn out, or does she really have big feet?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I never realized she had big paws but they do look big in these pics lol. She is 1 year old here.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I love those pics! :love2 Such a little lady with her legs crossed.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG is she a little lady, I always say that when I see her with this pose. She has such good manners unlike my other brat...um I mean my baby Oreo lol


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful! You should be proud =D


----------

